
Drug Discovery, Development and Deployment Maps - fern12
https://ncats.nih.gov/translation/maps
======
refurb
That's a pretty awesome diagram! I've never seen it all laid out in one place.

Reinforces the idea that when I used to do medicinal chemistry, I was just a
cog in a very large machine!

